# Recent Work



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I entered these three for SOTW's on another forum:

Theme: *Symmetry *










Theme: *Orange Box*










Theme: *Time*


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice, man, really good work.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> Nice, man, really good work.


Thanks buddy.


----------

